# Harrison's Dora-9's.....



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here you mate, this is what they look like.....get a few shots of the sprues later.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

Isn't that a rebox of the Trimaster/Dragon D-9?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

True Master Wayne! Since I have the Eduard Dora-9 and plan to get a few more, I'm giving these two to Harrison....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Appreciate Jan! Dora 9's look fierce!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2010)

The Dora a personal favourite of mine!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

And I used dislike, think that it was _ugly...._ Now, I can't get enough of them, I want one in my garage!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Lemme know when that happens!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a done deal wee man!


----------

